# netinfo manager ou /etc/hosts ?



## iManu (17 Décembre 2002)

Voila, j'étais sur un réseau en DHCP.
Toutes mes machines ont accès à ma station Sun, le montage du disque se fait automatiquement au démarage.
Se faisait, en fait, car depuis que le @#&amp;!!% d'administrateur réseau de mes #&amp;@&amp;&amp;@&amp; nous à forcé à passer en adressage statique, ça marche plus.
En fait, le paramétrage de la station (partage nfs) est correct je crois, j'ai changé les bons fichiers sur la Sun (/etc/hosts, /etc/dfs/sharetab, etc..). Ma Sun 'voit' les macs (on peut pinger). Les macs ne voient plus la Sun (host unknown...).
Si je vais dans /etc/hosts, (que j'ai modifié quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), je lis qu'en fait il n'est pris en compte qu'en boot single-user, mais que sinon, c'est, je cite:

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 # Note that this file is consulted when the system is running in single-user
# mode.  At other times this information is handled by lookupd.  By default,
# lookupd gets information from NetInfo, so this file will not be consulted
# unless you have changed lookupd's configuration.
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Donc je supose que c'est avec NetInfo manager qu'il faut jouer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vu la doc sur la question (i.e. rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je me sens un peu seul...

Des idées quelqu'un ?
Le but, c'est bien sur que mes Macs se voient entre eux - et voient la station Sun, ce qui devrait permettre au montage de se faire au démarage...

Merci


----------



## bro7 (20 Décembre 2002)

oui les définitions de machines (donc quand tu tapes ping machine_eho, ça fait ping 192.168.2.54 par ex) sont dans le netinfo. Tu vas dans le domaine /, puis la sous-rubrique "machines", et tu fais une copie de localhost (pomme+D). Là, tu modifies le nom et l'adresse, une sauvegarde et zou. Tu dois ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre du terminal pourq ue ça tourne.


----------



## PipoCanaja (25 Décembre 2002)

Avant ca verifie quand meme que tu arrives a pinger la sun via son IP. Quand ca fonctionnera bien, il suffit en effet d'ajouter une entree dans /machines de ta table netinfo sur le modele de celle de localhost.


----------



## iManu (30 Décembre 2002)

OK c'est réglé !
Merci


----------

